# Athena made the big screen.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

A club member shared an article a while back about a guy who was making a movie and needed a dog to play a junk yard type dog. I sent him pics of Athena and a couple videos. We met in person and he loved her. We wound up shooting her scene last Wednesday. 
The movie is called "pulled from darkness" it is based on a true story and deals with human trafficking. It should be a powerful movie. I also got to play a small part myself. I divulged that I do helper work so he added a scene where I am a drug smuggler at the Armenian border who flees and gets taken out by a border dog, not my own, a dog from club. The movie should be released late fall winter.


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

That's so cool! Absolutely awesome well done both of you! 😁👍


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow - so cool! Will have to keep an eye out for the movie.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Now I need Athena's autograph


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

@WNGD I think you mean pawtograph 😂.
That’s so exciting well done


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

How cool is that!! please update when it is out! i'd love to see it!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

THX all,


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That is no doubt quite an opportunity and adventure can’t wait to see the movie! Congrats to you both!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

How exciting! good for you and your star!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

awesome representation of solid training! Congrats to you and Athena


----------

